# Intro



## brownplumber22 (Nov 19, 2012)

My name is jimmy b. I live and work in Baltimore md I work for t and d plumbing and have been there since I was 16 in now almost 28 u do the math. I started in residential but the company has now moved to light commercial because as we all know that's where the $$$ is . I've been a spectator of the forum for a while and would like to join in the conversation any local code questions give me a shout I work all md and WSSC look forward to your input and thanks for having me.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard, great to have you.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome Balmer


----------



## brownplumber22 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks guys for the humble welcome now I should let you know I'm the best plumber in the world.... Just kidding looking forward to your input on future ventures


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

brownplumber22 said:


> Thanks guys for the humble welcome now I should let you know I'm the best plumber in the world.... Just kidding looking forward to your input on future ventures


Careful our we drop you down by Pulaski street with an offensive sign around your neck


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## plumberdad70 (Sep 29, 2012)

hey jimmy, where in baltimore do live? i think i might know you!!!


----------



## brownplumber22 (Nov 19, 2012)

Right now I live in lansdowne and I'm not afraid of Pulaski st cleaned plenty of backed up lines down there . Our shop used to be at Pratt and McHenry.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Welcome!:thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

brownplumber22 said:


> Thanks guys for the humble welcome now I should let you know I'm the best plumber in the world.... Just kidding looking forward to your input on future ventures


No I'm the best in the world. O wait maybe I'm the worst hell I can't remember,, been huffing primer to much lately !!! Lol. 
Welcome great have you here.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome.







Paul


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Oops. Sorry I guess I was disrespectful to a large group. Of people I forget my manners sometimes. Apologies to all.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Oops. Sorry I guess I was disrespectful to a large group. Of people I forget my manners sometimes. Apologies to all.


Ahh no worries Queer....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Good kiss kiss!!!!


----------



## mike ppi (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome to the site glad you are here


----------

